# old singer ques



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I KNOW some of you can answer this...my hubby took me to see a Damascus in cool cabinet. BUT I think I'm a Singer person...so I came home to look at ebay. Tell me about the different models: 99, 99K (does the k mean heavy duty?), 66 and 128. I already have 3 singers but don't have a hand crank and I thought that might be fun! He's getting it for my b'day...LOVE that man! Thanks


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The 66 was the best machine of its time, and quite expensive. While the 66 was being sold, Singer still sold the less expensive 15. The 66 was later surpassed by the 201, though some people feel the 66 is a better machine. The 99 is a smaller version of the 66, 3/4 size. The 99k is a newer version of the 99.

www.sewalot.com 
www.ismacs.net
blog.sew-classic.com

are two places to visit to learn more about these machines.

These older machines are often sold as "industrial", but they aren't. The first sewing machines were for industry and were specialized for the work. Later, domestic machines were sold for the home. They are really good machines, and they will sew through leather, but they were not meant to sew through leather 24/7. The 201 was known as the Tailor's machine, and tailor's did use them.

I just bought a hand crank off ebay for $45, but it needs work. Also, don't get a Singer hand crank made in the 70's.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

K indicates it was made in the UK (Killborn Scotland, or something like that ) and not the US. Otherwise they are the same. In almost all cases, the ending letter indicates factory of origin in the model number.

Singer quit making the 99 in the US before Scotland, so a lot of the late model 99's are all K's. Singer went to the 185 when they switched from the cast housing. So though all the youngest 99s are "K", the K does not indicate it's a late model in and of itself. As with the 66, they were made over a long period of time, and there are many "versions" of the machine as Singer made changes. Even the model 15, for a few years in the 30's, singer changed them so the bobbin went the other way, and then they changed it back as people did not like having them different. So if you get a 15 made in the 30's, make sure you get the correct manual. 

The last model 66 and 99 have reverse, first a back tack, then full reverse, then Singer quit making them. They also chagned the bobbin winder, older machines have a thread guide. 

Another interesting item, on the old 66's, the Lotus was put on the machines made in the UK, and the Red Eye was put on the machines made in the US. I've read blogs from UK where they have said they've never personally seen a Red Eye, and they go for big money if they can be found. Funny as Red Eyes are a dime a dozen on this side of the Atlantic.

BTW - you will see all sorts of errors on listing, Most often people look up the serial number and read the number wrong. Most common they read a number like G5120926 and go down the list until they find G512... However they forget to count the digits and are in a 6 digit range and not a 7 digit range - so they get the model number wrong off the list.

Also - singer only put the Red Eye on the model 66. I've seen pictures of 15's stated as Red Eye, pictures of sphinx decals labeled as "rare lotus". I've also seen 99's called "featherweights" because the seller knew they were smaller but had never actually handled a Featherweight.

And though the featherweights take a different bobbin, they take the same attachments (with a few exceptions for feed dog plates) as ALL other short shank Singers. 

I also saw one "very rare Red Eye 128" which would have been very rare indeed - except that it was had the LaVincedora decal with is actually very common on the 128's

A lot of sellers also think all older Singers are "treadles". 

Some people also think their old, worn machine has gold inside - so really watch "sold" auction prices to get a good idea of what they sell for, not what some sellers hope they will sell for.

I've been watching Singers on Ebay pretty intensely for the last 6 months, it's been a very interesting to say the least!

Sorry to write a book - one of my favorite subjects! My husband and I play a game, if he finds an old Singer, I see if he can properly identify it. He's getting pretty good.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok - I think I have just proved I'm "Singer Obsessed" I may need intervention therapy after all. . .


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Macybaby,
I knew you'd answer and that is what I needed...the "book" is great. Still trying to decide. The one we looked at...you have the case...I've seen it one of the pics but still think I'll go for a singer.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

DW,

Here is my little baby, Rusty. He is a 99K made in 1954.
He got his name because he'd been in a flood and was rusted up tight. Over the term of several months I worked him over and got him all freed up and working. Had to replace the top tension disks, bobbin hook, case and latch and a few screws.
Then I decided that since I had 8 66s, and another 99K in treadles and as electrics I'd make Rusty a hand crank.
The hand crank came from an old Singer 127 that was originally a treadle machine. It's been refurbished and is currently waiting for a treadle home.

I am quite fond of the Singer 66s and 99s and the Sewmor copies of them. They might be straight stitch only, but that's mostly all I do.

The Singer 201 is a jewel of a machine. Especially if it's a 201-2 with the potted motor. Quiet, smooth, strong and oh so responsive, no belt to slip. 

Now, I beg to differ that the 15s were cheaper machines. I have no idea what the actual cost of them was, but having worked on a number of different vintage Singers, I'd say they were just different strokes for different folks.

Properly cared for they have lasted several generations and will continue to sew for more. 

So, far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with a 66 or a 99.
If you want reverse of back tacking get a newer one. But straight stitching is all the same with them. Nice.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is one of my 99's. This one is K model . Notice the newer style bobbin winder and the stitch length lever with the back tack. 










And this one is at my son's house in GA -it won't be coming home until this fall. It is a very early 99. This one has the old style bobbin winder with the thread guide. It also has a nob for stitch length and no back tack. 










It comes in this cabinet










And this is the style (not the actual machine) I bought and had my Sister pick up for me, I'll be bringing it home this weekend. This is about the last "version" of the 99 made (this one is a 99k)










And that one comes in a small cabinet like this.










oh- and the 15s were cheaper machines - not meaning less quality but there were less expensive. That is one reason you find so many of them around. 

AVERAGE COST (cash paid) FOR ELECTRIC CONSOLE 
MODELS - 66 ............101.......... 201.....15-91 
1920 - 1925 $120.00.. $140.00.. **...... ** 
1926 - 1935 $140.00.. $178.00 ....** .....** 
1936 - 1946 $155.00 ...** .......$175.00... $150.00


----------

